
Dining Philosophers Problem - stevewilhelm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dining_philosophers_problem
======
bryanrasmussen
Satan comes to Dinner - Douglas Crockford's Dining philosophers

[https://www.crockford.com/ec/dining.html](https://www.crockford.com/ec/dining.html)

